# Misc.



## Kyle

/


----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


Sense of smell COVID test?


----------



## Kyle

Are these from the OctaChicken?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Sneakers

GopherM said:


> View attachment 154087


Does it smell like cookies?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

I'm borrowing that one for facebook.


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> I'm borrowing that one for facebook.


Thats where I got it from.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> I'm borrowing that one for facebook.


Tempting FB jail again huh?


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Tempting FB jail again huh?


It has been over a month on the outside!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Swiped from BuddyLee, maybe already posted here somewhere..


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 155716


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Tech




----------



## Tech




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## ginwoman

I don't want to laugh at an old guy tripping (I trip a lot myself due to a medical condition) but some of these are funny! Especially Kim warning that they have stairs


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

'Am I Being Detained?' Shouts Libertarian Toddler As He’s Carried Off To Bed
					

SALT LAKE CITY, UT—According to sources, local mom Shirley Wood had a surprise when she picked up her three-year-old to tell him it was time for bed. “Am I being detained?” shouted the toddler at the top of his lungs, greatly befuddling Mrs. Wood.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

A BuddyLee special.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 156811


I need to find this doormat.


----------



## NextJen

Friends of mine have this sign in their gazebo


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> I need to find this doormat.


My former mother-in-law had one like that. It was appropriate...LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## PrchJrkr

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 156834


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Tech




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## PJay




----------



## Tech




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Tech




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## ontheriver

Tech said:


> View attachment 156956





Tech said:


> View attachment 156956



Love the ships wheel above the door.  Perfect


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Sneakers

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 157022


The similarity is amazing.....


----------



## PJay

Not sure where should share this..


----------



## Tech

Homesick said:


> Not sure where should share this..
> View attachment 157025


Kept getting Floridaman.


----------



## PJay

Tech said:


> Kept getting Floridaman.



? I keep getting number of new  covid cases

"*789 New COVID-19 Cases"

"333 new COVID-19 coronavirus cases"*


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Sneakers

Oh that is just SO wrong.....


----------



## Louise

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 157022


Growing up, I thought the Twilight Zone was just a show on TV.  Now, WE are living it.  Wow. BTW, please post more of your music.  It will help US to get through it all.  God bless the USA.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DaSDGuy

Meanwhile, 1 month after my Yorkie got her 2nd COVID vaccination and all is good. She does seem a little perky now tho


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Tech




----------



## NextJen




----------



## DaSDGuy

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 157134


Fine.


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Merlin99

Yooper said:


> View attachment 157552
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


That's giving me a headache, but I can't not look at it.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## DaSDGuy

NextJen said:


> View attachment 157558


Thank you Potential Birthing Person Vice President for being the basis of this meme.


----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Donald Trump, Queen Elizabeth, and Vladimir Putin all die and go to Hell. While there, they spy a red phone and ask what the phone is for. The Devil tells them it is for calling back to Earth. Putin asks to call Russia and talks for 5 minutes. When he is finished the Devil informs him that the cost is a million dollars, so Putin writes him a check.

Next Queen Elizabeth calls England and talks for 30 minutes. When she is finished the Devil informs her that the cost is 6 million dollars, so she writes him a check.

Finally, Trump gets his turn and talks for 4 hours. When finished, the Devil informs him that the cost is $5.00. When Putin hears this he goes ballistic and asks the Devil why Trump got to call the USA so cheaply.

The Devil smiles and replies, "Since Biden took over, the country’s gone to hell, so it's a local call.”


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Grumpy

*Lesson for the day*


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> View attachment 157878


Six FULL sheets? Dude must be crazy!


----------



## Clem72

PrchJrkr said:


> Six FULL sheets? Dude must be crazy!



How about Pepsi Points?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158103


Sharing pics of you as a child on the interwebz is risky, you know..


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen

'Tis the season


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## NextJen

YMMV


----------



## Grumpy

I was just telling one of my neighbors over the weekend that I've cooked 2 briskets and I was told they were fantastic cuz I was drunk as hell once they were done and couldn't remember.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

The IRS decides to audit Grandpa, and summons him to the IRS office. The auditor was not surprised when Grandpa showed up with his attorney.

The auditor said, "Well, sir, you have an extravagant lifestyle and no full-time employment, Which you explain by saying that you win money gambling. I'm not sure the IRS finds that believable."

"I'm a great gambler, and I can prove it," says Grandpa. "How about a demonstration?"

The auditor thinks for a moment and said, "Okay. Go ahead."

Grandpa says, "I'll bet you a thousand dollars that I can bite my own eye."

The auditor thinks a moment and says, "It's a bet."

Grandpa removes his glass eye and bites it. The auditor's jaw drops.

Grandpa says, "Now, I'll bet you two thousand dollars that I can bite my other eye."

Now the auditor can tell Grandpa isn't blind, so he takes the bet. Grandpa removes his dentures and bites his good eye.

The stunned auditor now realizes he has wagered and lost three grand, with Grandpa's attorney as a witness. He starts to get nervous.

"Want to go double or nothing?" Grandpa asks. "I'll bet you six thousand dollars that I can stand on one side of your desk, and pee into that wastebasket on the other side, and never get a drop anywhere in between."

The auditor, twice burned, is cautious now, but he looks carefully and decides there's no way this old guy could possibly manage that stunt, so he agrees again.

Grandpa stands beside the desk and unzips his pants, but although he strains mightily, he can't make the stream reach the wastebasket on the other side, so he ends up urinating all over the auditor's desk.

The auditor leaps with joy, realizing that he has just turned a major loss into a huge win. But Grandpa's own attorney moans and puts his head in his hands.

"Are you okay?" the auditor asks.

"Not really," says the attorney. "This morning, when Grandpa told me he'd been summoned for an audit, he bet me twenty-five thousand dollars that he could come in here and pee all over your desk and that you'd be happy about it!"


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Not a big fan of Conan but I was dying laffing at this interview.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

The whole country has been Rick-rolled.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> View attachment 160367



Now show his ":" I dare ye.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle

What it’s like being on a first name basis with the HR team.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 160841


Best of Yanni Live?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## gary_webb

A panda goes into a diner and orders a hamburger. When the waitress brings his food, he wolfs it down, pulls a gun, shoots her and runs out. The manager screams after him, what the hell did you do that for?!?!

"I'm a panda, look it up"

Panda: A folivore that eats shoots, and leaves


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161067


Where's Canada?


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Where's Canada?


Snowed in?


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> Snowed in?


I'm thinking that would be the Trans child.  English but wants to be French.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


>


Is that a Corona he's holding?  We all know who that is.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Is that a Corona he's holding?  We all know who that is.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 161190


You're such a diva.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> You're such a diva.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> You're such a diva.


Wait..what?...you know I can't sing a note...

Diva:
a famous female opera singer.
"your average opera isn't over till the diva trills her high notes"


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161253


Probably related to this guy.  Any guess of who that is in the picture.



Spoiler: You get 3 guesses



Algore


----------



## Kyle

Al Gore.

Didn't need a guess.


----------

